# Is this male or female?



## Vanessa Black (Jun 11, 2018)

Just curious. He/she six years old and about 8 1/2 inches long


----------



## teresaf (Jun 11, 2018)

Let me be the first to say... female!
Others will chime in and give their opinion. 
We like this game!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 11, 2018)

What species are we looking at?


----------



## Vanessa Black (Jun 12, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> What species are we looking at?



Russian tortoise


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay. Then another vote for female


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm still learning, but leaning towards female.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2018)

Male russian tortoises have obnoxiously big tails, so another vote for female. Also, if you measured this tortoise in a STRAIGHT line, and NOT over the curve of the carapace, males don't get that big.


----------



## Vanessa Black (Jun 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Male russian tortoises have obnoxiously big tails, so another vote for female. Also, if you measured this tortoise in a STRAIGHT line, and NOT over the curve of the carapace, males don't get that big.



I measured her in a straight line yeah. From back foot to head.


----------



## Razorback tortoise (Oct 12, 2018)

Female for sure. If male, noticeable take would be protruding.


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 12, 2018)

100 percent female. When you have a male russian you know. their tails are huge! 

Kyle


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 13, 2018)

Vanessa Black said:


> I measured her in a straight line yeah. From back foot to head.


You only measure the carapace. Here is how to do it (do it first thing in the morning when your tort hasn't warmed up properly!l
http://www.tlady.clara.net/measure.htm


----------



## katieandiggy (Oct 13, 2018)

Sorry to butt in but can The Jackson ratio be used on Russians or is it just Herman’s


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 13, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Sorry to butt in but can The Jackson ratio be used on Russians or is it just Herman’s



No. The Jackson ratio applies to Greeks and Hermann’s only.


----------



## katieandiggy (Oct 13, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> No. The Jackson ratio applies to Greeks and Hermann’s only.



Thanks Linda


----------

